

As HomeJoy Folds, PocketSuite Cleans Up - SRM
https://medium.com/@sammadden/as-homejoy-folds-pocketsuite-cleans-up-a2de8357f20b

======
chinweonyeagoro
As HomeJoy shuts down, we definitely need to think long and hard about our
vision for how to grow and sustain the on demand economy. It's clear
marketplaces are not the panacea.

